# Gaming Pc Kaufberatung(hilfloser anfänger)



## hibana (11. April 2017)

*Gaming Pc Kaufberatung(hilfloser anfänger)*

Hallo erstmal so um die Story kurzuhalten habe mir im Janua eine Ps4 Pro gekauft die seit Heute Kaputt ist und der Kundensupport von Sony ist unter aller Sau vom Psn fang ich gar nicht erst an einfach Schrecklich und jetzt hab ich einfach die Schnauze voll werde die Pro zurücksenden und mir einen Pc gönnen.

Erstmal ich bin absolut unerfahren mit Pcs da nie beschäftigt damit also wirklich null Ahnung bitte um Rücksicht wenn ich nicht gleich alles verstehe, also ich will mit dem Pc denn ich wiederum an meinem Sony Bravia(1080p) anschliessen möchte also kein Monitor! und mit Controller zocken zwecks gewohnheit jetzt weis ich aber nicht ob man einen Ps4 Controller überhaupt anschliseen kann und vor allem wie?! falls nur Xbox controller geht gut kann ich mir sicher umgewöhnen aber das ist mir wichtig gemütlich an der Couch und zocken sollte ja alles möglich sein Heutzutage.


So Budget - sagen wir 1000Euro rum( bin auch wegen der Teile dem Gebrauchtkauf nicht abgeneigt natürlich nur wenn es sich auszahlt wegen Langlebigkeit usw aber das könnt ihr mir sicher sagen was das klügste hier wäre. Oder falls mal Preisnachlässe demnächst dran sind wegen warten und oder ganz neue Teile die erst auf den Markt kommen wie gesagt ich habe keine ahnung.

was mir wichtig ist:

Sollte schon Energiesparsam sein zmbsp ich weis das ne rx480 mehr verbraucht wie eine gtx1060 obwohl die 1060 mehr leistung hat ?!
Sie sollte vor allem relativ Leise sein wenn möglich.

Generell werde ich mit dem Pc nur Zocken,Internet,Word, Amazon Video stream usw, und ein Bluraylaufwerk wäre auch Ideall quasi der Pc als Mediencenter fürs Wohnzimmer.

Ich brauch eine Empfehlung vom Gehäuse bis Kablen einfach alles Cpu,Gpu;ram usw Zusammenbau werde ich mit einem Freund machen, vielleicht auch alleine wenn wer ein Professionelles Video hat. Je nachdem ob das "Schrwierig" ist.

Wegen Leistung ich zocke gerne Ark und ich weis das da ne Performance Schleuder der ersten Güte ist soll aber dx12 bekommen ergo 20% bessere Performance laut Devs aber das dauert ja schon ewig.

Ich dachte von ner Gpu her eh die 1060er aber wie gesagt habe keinen schimmer .

So hoffe das ist recht verständlich wenn nicht bitte einfach fragen

und schon mal Danke an diejenigen die sich die Zeit nehmen um mir zuhelfen

euer Pc noob


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

Also, du kannst fast alle Games auch per Pad spielen, manche aber nicht bzw. die PC-Version wäre mit Pad quasi unspielbar bzw. der Nachteil zu Maus/Tastatur zu groß. Du kannst aber ein kabelloses Maus/Tastatur-Set für diese Fälle nutzen, da ist es zwar nicht so "perfekt" wie mit ner Kabel-Gamermaus usw., aber ich selber hatte früher oft online Shooter gespielt, gehörte meist zum "oberen Drittel" bei den Ranglisten nach Matchende, und als ich mal mit ner 20€-Kabellosen Maus spielte, wurde ich nicht schlechter... sooo wichtig ist es also nicht, wie "gut" die Maus ist.

Für den "Alltag" wäre sowieso eine Maus/Tastatur besser, aber zb Steam kannst du in einen Modus umschalten, der sich dann komplett per Pad bedienen lässt. Steam ist eine Art "Plattform-App", über die du Spiele kaufst bzw. gekaufte Games/Gamecodes aktivierst, die Spiele dann runterladen und über Steam verwalten und starten kannst. nicht alle Spiele nutzen/brauchen Steam, aber sehr viele.

Aber ein PS4-Pad geht, weiß ich nicht. Ein Xbox-Pad geht, aber ggf. musst du eines "für Windows" kaufen, damit da auch der USB-Stick dabei ist, mit dem die kabellose Verbindung klappt. ich MEINE, dass die ganz neuen Pads auch per Bluetooth-USB-Stick gehen, aber mit einem Pad "für Windows" wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.



Zum PC: das ist schwer, weil es da massig Optionen gibt... von AMD sind grad die neuen Ryzen 5-CPUs rausgekommen, da kannst du ggf. für 200-250e ne CPU bekommen, die auf lange Sicht besser als ein gleichteurer Intel ist bzw. so gut wie ein Intel Core i7, der aber über 300€ kostet. Mal grob:

- CPU 250€
- Mainboard (nicht-übertakter-Version) 90€
- 16GB RAM 110€
- SSD mit 240GB ca 80€
- Festplatte 2TB ca 80€
- solides Gehäuse 50-80€
- gutes Netzteil 60€
- GTX 1060 270€

Dann bist du bei 1000€ ohne Windows und ohne BD-Laufwerk - BluRay würde ich ehrlich gesagt lieber mit nem separaten Player machen, die gibt es ja nun auch schon für 50-60€. Mit BD am PC gibt es immer wieder mal Problemchen, man braucht oft trotzdem ne Software, die dann wieder was kostet. 

Wegen der RX 480: zum einen verbraucht die zwar mehr, aber das sollte pro Jahr nur wenig ausmachen. Denn du spielst ja sicher nicht 8h am Tag, oder? Es sind bei voller Last so um die 40-50W mehr, das heißt wenn du JEDEN Tag 2h spielst im Schnitt sind es um die 10€ pro Jahr. Zum anderen: es kommen in den nächsten Tagen neue Karten, also ne RX 570 und 580, vlt wören die ja dann auch ne Alternative?


Und was du auch überlegen kannst: was wäre mit ne xbox one S? Ich hab selber eine, an sich nur wegen Madden und NHL, was es für den PC seit Jahren nicht gibt, und bin positiv überrascht. Inzwischen hab ich sogar so was wie Ghost Recon Wildlands eher für die xbox als für den PC geholt ^^  die xbox one läuft ja auch technisch gesehen auf Windows 10, ist also an sich ne Art kleiner Windows-PC. Lediglich so was wie Word usw. ist damit natürlich nicht so dolle, aber vlt kannst du dafür wiederum nen Laptop für 300-400€ holen, denn die Xbox One S kostet ja keine 300€, inkl. 2-3 Games und/oder Zusatzcontroller auch oft nur 250-350€.


----------



## hibana (11. April 2017)

Ok Danke. Also ne Xbox nein wenn Konsole dann Ps4 hab aber keine Lust mehr drauf zumal Ark sowieso fürn Hugo ist weil auf Ps4 kann man keine Server Mieten.

Wie gesgat ich weis nicht ob warten was kann die 580 besser als 1060 oder keine ahnung. deswegen frage ich ja.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Ok Danke. Also ne Xbox nein wenn Konsole dann Ps4 hab aber keine Lust mehr drauf zumal Ark sowieso fürn Hugo ist weil auf Ps4 kann man keine Server Mieten.
> 
> Wie gesgat ich weis nicht ob warten was kann die 580 besser als 1060 oder keine ahnung. deswegen frage ich ja.


 da muss man noch abwarten. Vermutlich ist ne 1060 aber nicht die "schlechtere" Wahl, es kann aber sein, dass die RX 580 vlt zum gleichen Preis mehr bietet, oder zwar nicht mehr bietet, aber günstiger ist.


----------



## hibana (11. April 2017)

Wann kommen die Raus? Und was ich sonst so rausgelesen habe soll ja das gehäuse auch passen wegen Platzprobleme usw?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

Bei den modernen midi-Gehäusen gibt es massenhaft Auswahl auch mit Platz für Grafikkarten bis 30-32cm Länge. Aber viel länger sind die AMDs nicht, und es gibt auch sehr lange GTX 1060   von beiden gibt es aber genug Modelle zwischen 26-28cm, und das passt an sich in 90% aller Gehäuse rein, die man für nen Gaming-PC auch empfehlen kann. Selbst wenn du einen Mini-PC willst: da gibt es auch kleine Gehäuse, die speziell für die Grafikkarte viel Platz bieten.


----------



## DocHN83 (11. April 2017)

Kurz zu der Pad Geschichte :

Das ist heutzutage problemlos möglich wie Herbboy schon erwähnt hat. Ich leg da auch Wert drauf dass ich Spiele bequem von der Couch auf dem TV zocken kann - hab dafür den PC via HDMI am TV hängen. Dazu ein Xbox 360 Pad (ganz normal das von meiner alten Konsole) und dazu halt den Wlan Empfänger (gibts bei Amazon für n Appel und n Ei). Wie schon erwähnt über Steam Big Picture Modus steuert sich das ganze über das Pad bequem wie das Interface einer Konsole, man muss lediglich vorher die Spiele bei Steam einbinden - läuft problemlos. Da du das ganze auch als Media Center nutzen willst - dazu schonmal vorab als Tip die Kodi Software (https://kodi.tv/) - darüber lassen sich selbst Filme und Musik via Pad ansteuern, also nichtmal mehr dafür braucht man Maus/Tastatur .
Ob das ganze auch mit nem PS4 Pad funzt weiss ich nicht, müsstest du ausprobieren, ansonsten kostet ein Xbox360/One Pad ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## hibana (11. April 2017)

Okay Platzmangen hab ich nicht  najah Musik geht bei mir über Spotify und Fernsehen tue ich sowieso nur über streamingdienste ala Amazon,Netfix.

Woher bekommt man windows 10 billig 100 Euro scheint mir schon viel......

Und kann mir wer für den Tausender was zusammenstellen also alle Teile mit namen falls das nicht zuviel verlangt ist wie gesgat wenn ich Ark survival Evolved relativ Gut zum laufen bringe bin ich zufrieden. Also eh nur in 1080p mehr hat mein Tv nicht.


----------



## hibana (11. April 2017)

sagt ihr zu dem ohne gpu 800 Euro?

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...og-maximus-viii-hero-alpha-gtx-980-200435270/

oder denn https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...ming-pc-gtx-1060-i5-ssd-16-gb-ddr3-200268441/


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

naja, die GTX 980 im ersten PC ist nicht besser als eine GXT 1060, hat aber weniger RAM. Die Teile in dem PC sind zudem "unnötig" edel, so dass der Preis für die Teile zwar okay ist, du aber mit NEUEN Bauteilen, die eher "Standard" sind, die gleiche Leistung ebenfalls für 1000€ erreichen könntest. Wobei der i7-7700K wiederum schon ziemlich stark ist.

Der zweite PC wäre aber aktuell in Games nicht schlechter, da hast du halt nen core i5, der auf Dauer vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ist, weil er nur 4 Kerne und 4 "Threads" hat. Ein Core i7 hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads, arbeitet quasi wie ein Achtkerner, dafür kostet der i7-7700K neu ca 340€. Die neuen Ryzen 5 1400 und 1500X haben auch 4 Kerne und 8 Threads, kosten aber nur 190-220€. Und die Ryzen 5 1600 und 1600X haben 6 Kerne, 12 Threads und kosten 240 bis 300 Euro. 


Musst Du in Ö bestellen, bzw. welche Shops gibt es, wo du bestellen kannst?


----------



## hibana (11. April 2017)

Müssen tu ich gar nix keine ahnung dachte an amazon kenn sonst keien shops.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

So passt das so 

glaube der xbox controller eigent sich mehr als der ps4 controller was ich jz so aus google bekommen habe, klingt ja logisch ist ja auch von microsoft.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

Der Warenkorb ist leer ^^

Und klar: der xbox Controller ist definitiv besser, wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst. 


Mein Vorschlag für ca 950€ siehe Bild. Ich hab da erstmal "nur" 8GB RAM genommen, das reicht derzeit noch gut aus. Da kannst du dann mal bei Gelegenheit nen zweiten Riegel dazunehmen. Netzteil ist schon was hochwertiger, da ginge auch eines für 50€, was dann halt nicht ganz so effizient ist und kein Kabelmanagement hat (erleichtert den Einbau). Gehäuse ginge auch ein paar Euro günstiger. Festplatte kannst du vlt. zuerst auch weglassen, wenn du in der Summe zunächst mal nicht viel mehr als ca 150-180 GB an Daten und Games brauchst. So viel passt zusätzlich zu Windows auf die SSD. Der CPU-Kühler muss auch nicht sein, macht den PC aber leiser. Ansonsten geht auch der, der bei der CPU dabei ist. Grafikkarte: das ist jetzt ne RX 480, da die durchaus was günstiger als eine GTX 1060 ist- Da geht aber natürlich auch ne 1060,


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

ja wenn der scheis net funktioniert

also bei mir is anet leer


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

kennt wer internet shops in österreich da midfactory nicht alles anch österreich liefert was sowiso schon kompletter schwachsinn ist.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

was fürn bild ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

oh, sorry, hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ich meine, dass alternate liefert bzw. vlt sogar ne Ö-Website hat, aber die sind teurer.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

SSD und HDD liefern sie nicht sonst eh komisch......

WAs ich noch nicht raffe von den rx480 gibt ja so viele versionen das verwirrt, warum so umständlich.....


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> SSD und HDD liefern sie nicht sonst eh komisch......


 dann bestell die halt bei Dir, bzw. vlt gibt es ja auch ein Angebot bei MEdiaMarkt oder so, die haben oft ganz gute Preise bei SSDs und HDDs.



> WAs ich noch nicht raffe von den rx480 gibt ja so viele versionen das verwirrt, warum so umständlich.....


 Also, bei der RX 480 ist das sogar noch zivil - bei der GTX 1060 hast du doppelt so viele    Es gibt halt für die RX 480 sieben Hersteller, und jeder hat 2 oder mehr Modelle. Die Modelle unterscheiden sich beim Takt und bei der Kühlung. Für eine nicht laute Karte sollte man eine mit 2-3 Lüftern nehmen, und ansonsten schaut man halt, welchen Takt man rel. günstig bekommen kann. 10% mehr Takt, aber 40€ Aufpreis wären zB zu viel. Die von mir rausgesuchte Karte hätte ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Gut habe mein Augenmerk eh Hauptsächlich auf deine Zusammenstellung gelegt najah noch einfacher 580 statt 480 kommt eh in ner Woche Raus hoffe das die Revisionen nicht zu zahlreich werden.

Wegen Ryzen hab gelesen die kann man takten wäre das Sinnvoll? Und warum hast du genau den 1500x genommen statt 1600 .

Wegen HDD brauche ich da wirklich 1TB? dachte das 500gb auch reichen da ich sonst alte spiele lösche falls ich neue Installieren will ausser die Spiele brauchen am PC mehr Platz als auf Konsole obwohl da gabs auch einige brocken Doom 80gb^^.

Da ist mir Amd dann schon einsteigerfreundlicher


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

Also, ich hab den 1600, nicht den 1500 in die Zusammenstellung genommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der 1600X den Aufpreis wert ist, aber da er nicht viel teurer ist, kannst du den natürlich auch nehmen. 

Wegen der Festplatte: ich würde halt auf jeden Fall ne SSD nehmen für Windows, und bei 240GB passen auch manche Games mit drauf. Als Festplatte kannst du natürlich auch "nur" 1000GB nehmen, kostet dann eher 50€ als 70€, aber mit 500GB sparst du kaum was, das lohnt sich nicht. 1000 GB würde ich definitiv nehmen als Minimum.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

SSD HDD was ist der Unterschied in nem anderen Forum hat mir einer alle 2 reingepackt? warum das


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> SSD HDD was ist der Unterschied in nem anderen Forum hat mir einer alle 2 reingepackt? warum das



SSD ist ohne bewegliche Teile und schön fix. Da packt man das Windows drauf als Laufwerk C:. Grob gesagt: Schnell und teuer.

HDD ist eine Old-school-Festplatte, etwas langsamer, macht auch Geräusche (aber eigentlich auch nicht mehr wirklich), kostet dafür aber auch nix mehr. Das nimmt man als Laufwerk D: und als Datensilo.

Wenn Du Windows und Games von SSD startest, bringt das einfach enorm viel an Geschwindigkeit.

EDIT: Zur Größe: Wenn Du nicht zuviel Geld für 'ne SSD ausgeben willst, dann reichen zur Not auch 256 GB. Hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch, da paßt dann Windows drauf, Programme und noch ein paar Spiele. Man muß dann halt jonglieren und öfter auch mal nichtbenötigte Sachen deinstallieren. 512 GB sind angenehm, mehr ist natürlich immer besser, aber da geht dann halt auch das Geld drauf.

HDD würde ich auch 1 TB nehmen. Wie Herbboy geschrieben hat, ist das wirklich nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> SSD HDD was ist der Unterschied in nem anderen Forum hat mir einer alle 2 reingepackt? warum das


 ich hab ja auch in meinem Vorschlag beides drin ^^

Ne Festplatte (HDD) hat innen mehrere Scheiben, die sich bei den gängigen Modellen mit 7200 U/Min drehen und wo kleine Lesearme dann die Daten auslesen/schreiben. Die Daten sind magnetisch auf den Scheiben gespeichert. Da die Arme aber die Daten immer erst kurz suchen müssen, hast du winzige Verzögerungen, die sich aber summieren. Das sind die "Zugriffszeiten". Zudem sind die 7200 U/Min so ziemlich das Maximum, was technisch den besten Kompromiss aus Zuverlässigkeit und Schnelligkeit sowie Kosten darstellt. Daher hast du bei ner Festplatte maximal ca 120-140 MB/s Datenrate, dazu kommen die Zugriffszeiten. Bei ner SSD hast du aber Speicherchips, keine mechanischen Bauteile. Eine Zugriffszeit gibt es praktisch nicht, und die Datenrate liegt bei 300 bis 600 MB/S für eine normale SSD. Dafür kostet ne SSD pro Gigabyte aber eben mehr: für 50€ bekommst du 1000GB HDD, aber nur 120GB SSD. 

Da aber ne SSD vor allem für den "Alltag" einen gefühlten Riesenschub bringt und 50-100€ bei nem Neukauf eines PCs nicht die Welt sind, sollte man heutzutage nicht mehr auf eine SSD verzichten. zB öffnest du nen Browser, und der ist quasi sofort offen, als sei er nur im Hintergrund schon an gewesen. bei ner HDD "rödelt" es ggf. erst 3-5 Sekunden, bevor Du loslegen kannst. 120GB reichen schon aus für Windows und alle "normalen" Anwendunen, aber bei 240GB passt halt noch einiges mehr drauf. Vor 6 Monaten hättest du für 100€ sogar 480-512GB bekommen, aber leider ist Speicher deutlich teurer geworden, auch RAM (vor nem halben Jahr für 60-70€ 16GB, jetzt kostet das eher 120€). 

Wenn du WILLST kannst du auch ne SDD mit 480-512GB nehmen und die Festplatte weglassen, dir erst dann eine kaufen, wenn du merkst, dass es mit der SSD zu knapp wird. Da zahlst du halt aktuell ca 145€ zB https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx300-525gb-ct525mx300ssd1-a1481819.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


PS: es gibt die Legende, dass eine SSD nicht lange hält. das stimmt teilweise. Die Chips können X mal beschrieben werden, dann sind die "verbraucht". Das wurde vor vielen Jahren von Nutzern, die sich für besonders schlau hielten, als Grund dafür vermutet, als die ersten bezahlbaren SSDs relativ oft schnell "kaputt" waren. In Wahrheit waren das damals aber einfach nur Kinderkrankheiten, da es noch keine Erfahrung bei der Massenproduktion gab.  Denn in du bzw. die SSD kann die Chips dermaßen oft neu beschreiben, dass du bei zB der oben genannten SSD MINDESTENS  160TB schreiben kannst (der TBW-Wert), bevor es kritisch wird. Das wären beispielsweise, wenn du echt JEDEN Tag 20 GB an neu zu schreibenden Daten hast, trotzdem 21 (!) Jahre. Das reine Lesen von Daten "verbraucht" die Chips nicht.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Okay super Danke das habe ich jetzt verstanden, also wäre es klüge Windows und Spiele von SSD und anderen Kram auf HDD und wie steuert man das was wohingeht?
Aber wenn e spiele auch auf SSD gehen dann für was ne HDD mit 1 TB ich habe nicht vor irgendwas raufzuhauen ??


1 Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM010)
1 Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA (CT275MX300SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 1500X, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (YD150XBBAEBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (V341-003R)
1 MSI B350 Tomahawk (7A36-002R)
1 LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS55.AUAR10B)
1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)

was geht mit dem?
achja beim bluray laufwerk spielt der dvds auch ab? falls man das extra braucht wiederum wäre das ziemlich blöde.

Dann wegen windows 10 ich finde da auf amazon Key für 6 Euro dann was für 30und wieder was für 88 Euro?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Okay super Danke das habe ich jetzt verstanden, also wäre es klüge Windows und Spiele von SSD und anderen Kram auf HDD und wie steuert man das was wohingeht?


 du kannst bei jeder Anwendung und bei jedem Spiel immer bei der Installation aussuchen, wo es hinsoll. Meist wird zwar ein Standard vorgegeben, aber per "Benutzerdefiniert" geht es auch nach Wunsch, oder zb bei Steam kannst du auch immer sagen, dass du es lieber auf C: haben willst (Standard, wo Windows drauf ist) oder zB auf E: - Steam kann auf jedem Laufwerk einen Ordner für seine Games anlegen. 



> Aber wenn e spiele auch auf SSD gehen dann für was ne HDD mit 1 TB ich habe nicht vor irgendwas raufzuhauen ??


 also, wenn du irgendwann mal so 10 "moderne" Games hast, sind 240Gb halt zu 99,0% VIEL zu wenig  daher ne HDD, weil die auch nicht so teuer ist. Zudem ist es speziell bei Games so, dass die nicht schneller LAUFEN, sondern nur schneller LADEN, und auch das kann je nach Spiel auch nur wenig bringen, da das Laden eines Games ja nicht nur aus Daten-Scheffeln besteht, sondern die Daten werden geladen und DANN noch bearbeitet, was nichts mit der SSD/HDD zu tun hat. Es kann sein, dass ein Spiel per HDD zB 40 Sekunden lädt und mit SSD auch immer noch 30, es kann aber auch sein, dass es dann nur noch 15 Sekunden dauert. Kann man halt nicht pauschal sagen.

Wegen des PCs: die Zusammenstellung ist nicht schlecht, aber halt bei manchen Punkten was teurer als meine. Beides wäre gut. Und ein BD-Laufwerk spielt auch CDs und DVDs ab  

Windows-Keys: manchmal gibt es völlig legale und einwandfreie billige Keys, die zB von einer Firma "über geblieben" sind. manchmal isses aber auch so, dass der key vlt nicht geht oder nach ein paar Monaten für "ungültig" erklärt wird. Aber auch da senden viele der seriösen Händler dann halt nen neuen key raus. Es gibt halt ein KLEINES Risiko, dass es nicht klappt - musst du selber entscheiden


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Dann machs ruhig billiger^^

also keys extrem billig dafür risiko oder was? das sowas überhaupt legal ist? wenn ich ihn amazon den key kaufe um 7 euro dann muss der doch gehen^^

okay dann hab ich die geschwindigkeit wohl überschätzt dachte es wäre schon massiv.....

wie gesagt auf den 580 will ich auf jeden fall warten auch wenn einige sagen bringt e nix aber dann hab ich absolut neue teile noch nicht lange am markt.
und die ryzen 1500x reicht für Ark?  wegen übertakten wie geht das ist da besondere vorkentniss wichtig weil wenn schon dann richtig oder?! 


Just bear in mind that those are suggested retail prices, which will certainly be higher for custom/overclocked models. Also, there’s no trace of any reference card as of yet, so it may be very hard to find RX 500 listed at those prices (especially the RX 570).

Prices include VAT, which is around 20% for EU (depending on a country). I could convert this to USD, but I figured it may not be accurate, so I will leave that to you.

AMD’s Suggested Retail Pricing for Radeon RX 500 in Europe:

    AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB: 269 EUR
    AMD Radeon RX 580 4GB: 239 EUR
    AMD Radeon RX 570 4GB: 199 EUR

grad gefunden sollen am 18 kommen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Dann machs ruhig billiger^^
> 
> also keys extrem billig dafür risiko oder was? das sowas überhaupt legal ist? wenn ich ihn amazon den key kaufe um 7 euro dann muss der doch gehen^^


 Amazon "haftet" nicht für "Marketplace"-Händler. Der Key kommt ja sicher nicht "von Amazon", sondern von einem, der den nur ÜBER Amazon verkauft. Amazon würde Dir zwar vermutlich das Geld erstatten, wenn es Probleme gibt, aber die garantieren nicht, dass der Key (oder ein Produkt) einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Und legal ist das idR schon, denn die Keys wurden mal bezahlt, vermutlich in einem großen Paket, und werden halt doch nicht benötigt und daher günstig verkauft. 




> okay dann hab ich die geschwindigkeit wohl überschätzt dachte es wäre schon massiv.....
> 
> wie gesagt auf den 580 will ich auf jeden fall warten auch wenn einige sagen bringt e nix aber dann hab ich absolut neue teile noch nicht lange am markt.
> und die ryzen 1500x reicht für Ark?  wegen übertakten wie geht das ist da besondere vorkentniss wichtig weil wenn schon dann richtig oder?!


 der Ryzen 1500X ist nicht langsamer als ein Core i5, bei den meisten Sachen auch nicht langsamer als ein Core i7, und das sind beides auch schon Top-CPUs für Gaming.

Und die Preise für die RX 500er sind halt UVPs. Da kann ein Modell von zb Powercolor, Asus, MSI usw. günstiger, aber auch teurer sein


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Okay dann bleibt der 1500x.

Was würdest du noch eventuell ändern daran ? ein optischer eingang ist da? 

Generell wie viele und vor allem welche anschlüsse habe ich da?

Hab ja drucker auch hier und KHV und Dac usw. wollen auch alles angeschlossen werden


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Okay dann bleibt der 1500x.
> 
> Was würdest du noch eventuell ändern daran ? ein optischer eingang ist da?


 was meinst du damit? Wofür?



> Generell wie viele und vor allem welche anschlüsse habe ich da?


 also, den PC verbindest du mit einem TV per HDMI. Der Ton ist da mit dabei. Falls Du einen AV-Receiver nutzt, wäre es am besten, wenn du den PC per HDMI an den AVR dranmachst, der TV ist ja dann am AVR mit dran und bekommt das Bild. 




> Hab ja drucker auch hier und KHV und Dac usw. wollen auch alles angeschlossen werden


 also, Drucker halt per USB oder über LAN/WLAN. Soll der PC unbedingt per WLAN laufen? LAN wäre sonst besser. Und KHV / DAC: hängt davon ab, was die für Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Ich meine von der zusammenstellung her generell da es ja x möglichkeiten gibt 

Nein Pc wird mit Lan gefüttert nicht wlan.

Ja mein momentaner Dac funktioniert nur per optischem eingang also wäre es schon praktisch wenn ein optischer eingang vorhanden wäre sonst müsste ich das auch neukaufen......

Avr ist keiner da würde meine relativ guten kopfhörer benutzen Sennheiser HD650 deswegen frage ich ja.

Vlt kommen mal ein paar Studio monitore aber das hat keine eile.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

Also, nen optischen Anschluss haben nicht alle Mainboards, aber man findet da sicher was, das einen bietet. Für Studiomonitore würde ich mir dann ne Soundkarte gönnen, sofern die nicht über den KHV laufen können (technisch wäre das an sich kein Problem).

Wg. ner genauen Zusammenstellung am besten mal warten, bis die 500er-Karten dann da sind. Da kann sich immer was ändern, zb kommen auch neue Mainboards raus, die etwas günstiger sind, wenn man die CPU nicht unbedingt auch übertakten können will.


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Ja sollen ja am 18 rauskommen die karten. Aber kann auch die alten sachen verkaufen und halt was für Pc kaufen gibt es sicher was so Dac und Khv in einem.

Ja wegen sound usw da weis ich eh bescheid 

Aber anscheinend ne gute zeit zum pc besorgen^^

eine frage noch was ist vega les ich auch immer wieder?

genau und was hat es mit vulkan und dx12 auf sich ark bekommt mal dx12 unterstützung soll 20% performance bringen was schon sehr viel ist.....


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Ja sollen ja am 18 rauskommen die karten. Aber kann auch die alten sachen verkaufen und halt was für Pc kaufen gibt es sicher was so Dac und Khv in einem.
> 
> Ja wegen sound usw da weis ich eh bescheid
> 
> ...



Vega sind die Chips, die AMD als nächsten bringen wird, dürfte aber mindestens bis zum Sommer dauern oder Herbst. Und Vulkan sowie DX12 wird von allen neueren AMD-Karten unterstützt


----------



## hibana (12. April 2017)

Gut Danke dann mal auf dei 580 warten .


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

https://www.alternate.de/html/theme...extlinks/Alternate&zanpid=2287555057841185792

Ist das ein guter deal 70 euro Rabatt hört isch nicht schlecht an? 

EDIT: Ohhhhhh


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/html/theme...extlinks/Alternate&zanpid=2287555057841185792
> 
> Ist das ein guter deal 70 euro Rabatt hört isch nicht schlecht an?
> 
> EDIT: Ohhhhhh


  da musst du aber eine der sehr teuren SSDs nehmen. Die haben zwar viel mehr MB/s als die normalen SSDs, aber das bringt dann wiederum kaum einen Vorteil, weil beim Laden von Games oder Anwendungen der eigentliche klare Vorteile einer SSD im Vergleich zu einer Festplatte die praktisch nicht mehr vorhandene Zugriffsverzögerung ist. Aber ob die Daten dann mit 500 oder mit 2000 MB/s fließen, ist nicht mehr so wichtig, da ja auch nicht von zB einem Game gleich zB 4000 MB auf einmal geladen werden müssen. Da hast du vlt. dann mit ner normalen SSD 30 Sekunden Ladezeit statt 50 mit ner Festplatte, aber mit einer der extrem schnellen SSD gewinnst du dann nur weitere 3-4 Sekunden, weil von den 30 Sekunden Ladezeit nur ein kleiner Teil wirklich "Daten werden geladen" sind. Dafür sind die dann zu teuer.


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

Okay ja den Preis hab ich erst im nachinein gesehen, so wenn du schon mal da bist. Will grade mit dem tool windows 10 auf nem usb stick vorbereiten soweit so gut jetzt fragt er mich ob 32 oder 64 bit welches muss ich nehmen?

und bei edition : Windows 10, windows home single lang und Windows 10 N welches muss ich von denen wählen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Okay ja den Preis hab ich erst im nachinein gesehen, so wenn du schon mal da bist. Will grade mit dem tool windows 10 auf nem usb stick vorbereiten soweit so gut jetzt fragt er mich ob 32 oder 64 bit welches muss ich nehmen?
> 
> und bei edition : Windows 10, windows home single lang und Windows 10 N welches muss ich von denen wählen?


  Also, die Edition hängt davon ab, welchen Key du hast. Die weitaus meisten haben einfach Windows Home. Wie war das: hast du jetzt schon WIn10 laufen, oder kaufst du noch nen Key? Und immer 64Bit bei nem modernen PC, das sowieso.

Du nutzt aber das Media Creation Tool, oder?


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

Okay ja hab e das Standart genommen, nee gar nicht wie gesagt mit dem Tool auf nem Usb Stick vorbereitet denn dann in den gebauten Pc und dann Key eingeben falls ich das richtig verstanden habe und Key muss ich noch kaufen da habe ich auch noch eine fragen die mir ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen bereitet da ide Keys kein nsonderlich gute Bewertung haben und teilweise schon benutzt sind usw wohl gemerkt von amazon? Kannst mir einen Seriösen Keyseller verlinken Fürs Windowws 10 Home? Wäre echt schade baust Pc zusammen alles Vorbereitet und dann scheitert es am key.....


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Okay ja hab e das Standart genommen, nee gar nicht wie gesagt mit dem Tool auf nem Usb Stick vorbereitet denn dann in den gebauten Pc und dann Key eingeben falls ich das richtig verstanden habe und Key muss ich noch kaufen da habe ich auch noch eine fragen die mir ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen bereitet da ide Keys kein nsonderlich gute Bewertung haben und teilweise schon benutzt sind usw wohl gemerkt von amazon? Kannst mir einen Seriösen Keyseller verlinken Fürs Windowws 10 Home? Wäre echt schade baust Pc zusammen alles Vorbereitet und dann scheitert es am key.....




ich würde nur da bestellen, wo auch die Bewertung gut ist. bei eBay zB gibt es einige wirklich seriöse Händler. zB MS Microsoft Windows 10 Home 1PC Original 32/64-Bit    viele bieten auch key für Windows 10 Professional an, falls du das nimmst, musst du halt die entsprechende Version auf den Stick machen lassen. Mit dem Media Creation Tool von Microsoft kannst du den Stick dann so vorbereiten lassen, dass du dann beim neuen PC, wenn alles zusammengebaut ist, einfach per Stick alles installieren kannst. Ggf. nur drauf achten, dass du einen USB-Anschluss nimmst, der auch schon beim Start des PCs zu 100% geht. Oft sind nämlich Zusatzports bei Mainboards dran, die erst mit Treibern gehen, also erst nachdem man Windows installiert hat


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

Der Stick ist schon bereit fürs Home.  jz hab ich sogar die hdd und ssd bei Amazon gefunden die nach Österreich liefern nur noch gpu und abgehts .

Dann vor der Bestellung liste ich nochmal alles hier um sicher zu gehen hoffe du kannst dann kurz drüberschauen nicht das irgendwas abgeht  Kabeltechnisch oder sonst was . 

Und Fettes Danke schon mal hast mir echt weitergeholfen.

Achja was hältst von schnurlosen Tastatur kennst du dan ne gute und billige ?


http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365

hmmm seriös?!


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Der Stick ist schon bereit fürs Home.  jz hab ich sogar die hdd und ssd bei Amazon gefunden die nach Österreich liefern nur noch gpu und abgehts .
> 
> Dann vor der Bestellung liste ich nochmal alles hier um sicher zu gehen hoffe du kannst dann kurz drüberschauen nicht das irgendwas abgeht  Kabeltechnisch oder sonst was .


 Was sein kann: bei einigen Mainbaords sind "nur" 2 Sata-Kabel dabei, dann musst du halt 1-2 dazubestellen, da du ja HDD, SSD und noch BD-Laufwerk hast. Ansonsten ist aber immer alles dabei, was man braucht, zb Schrauben usw. liegen dem Gehäuse bei.




> Und Fettes Danke schon mal hast mir echt weitergeholfen.
> 
> Achja was hältst von schnurlosen Tastatur kennst du dan ne gute und billige ?


  also, du kannst zB so ein Set nehmen https://geizhals.de/logitech-wireless-combo-mk520-920-002554-a560222.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  KÖNNTE aber sein, dass die Maus für schnelle Shooter ein BISSCHEN zu wenig dpi hat. 




> eBay-Bewertungsprofil für softwarepur
> 
> hmmm seriös?!


 ja, wenn du bei 1000 (!) Leuten, die ÜBERHAUPT ne Wertung abgeben, 2 Leutchen hast, bei denen es Probleme gab, ist das völlig normal. Auch Amazon selbst hat keine 100% positiven Wertungen...


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

Das Bluraylaufwerk habe ich doch rausgenommen setzte da eher auf nen extra Player.......

joa stimmt auch wieder. ich glaube kaum das ich jemals mit maus zocken werde ......von der couch eh unmöglich also komfortabel. ausser strategiegames


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Das Bluraylaufwerk habe ich doch rausgenommen setzte da eher auf nen extra Player.......
> 
> joa stimmt auch wieder. ich glaube kaum das ich jemals mit maus zocken werde ......von der couch eh unmöglich also komfortabel. ausser strategiegames


 klar, aber ab und an wirst du eine brauchen, also auf jeden Fall ein Set bestellen. Wenn du nicht Zocken wirst per Maus, zumindest keine "schnellen" games, kannst du auch ein Set nehmen, das vlt 10-15€ weniger kostet. Aber nicht ZU billig, da kannst du Pech haben und was erwischen, das recht schnell unpräzise wird, und dann "musst" du schon wieder neu kaufen 


Evlt kannst du auch eine besonders kleine Tastatur suchen, wenn das wichtig ist, und ne Maus separat. Dann kann es aber sein, dass du je einen USB-Stick dafür brauchst. Bei den Sets hast du EINEN Stick, der für beide Komponenten da ist


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

Maus hätte ich ja schon.......im Grunde.

Die Tastatur auch nur weil man es braucht^^

So Steam und Uplay sind haben nichts miteinander zu tun ne ein wenig blöde wäre praktisch wenn das ein grosses ganze wäre, Far cry 3 5 Euro  

gut dann weis ich soweit bescheid wenn die  karten draussen sind mal kucken dann meld ich mich hier wieder. 


kurz noch habe mir far cry 3 nen key gekauft gleich eingelöst und lade es grad auf den laptop runter, das kann ich dann am pc e nochmals downloaden oder über uplay, nicht das 1 game = 1 key= 1 Download ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Maus hätte ich ja schon.......im Grunde.
> 
> Die Tastatur auch nur weil man es braucht^^
> 
> ...


 Das Spiel ist bei Steam, Uplay oder origin, egal was du nutzt, an Deinen jeweiligen Nutzeraccount gebunden, und mit dem kannst du an jedem PC / Laptop der Welt dann uplay installieren, dich damit einloggen und das Spiel runterladen und spielen. Nur nicht gleichzeitig an 2 PCs, also zB dass du einem Kumpel einfach die Daten gibst und ihr dann beide getrennt voneinander zockt    und es kann sein, dass du beim erstmaligen Nutzen eines PCs / Laptops dies 1x bestätigen musst. Damit soll verhindert werden, dass ein account zu leicht geklaut wird oder man vlt auch gleich innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit 10 PCs "nutzt", wo der Verdacht nahe liegt, dass es in Wahrheit 10 Kumpels sind, die sich eine Lizenz teilen und dann halt verabreden, wer wann mit dem Account spielen "darf"


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

Ah ja das ging mit der ps4 auch da konnten aber sogar beide gleichzeitig und miteinander zocken 

uplay download ist ja schrecklich langsam und bricht immer wieder ab.......es ist quasi unmöglci da der download immer abricht was ein scheiss!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Ah ja das ging mit der ps4 auch da konnten aber sogar beide gleichzeitig und miteinander zocken
> 
> uplay download ist ja schrecklich langsam und bricht immer wieder ab.......es ist quasi unmöglci da der download immer abricht was ein scheiss!!!!


 das ist aber nicht normal, kann sein, dass die da grad ne Wartung haben oder aber wg. nem "Sale" enorm viel los ist.


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

funzt schon  , deinstalliert usw jz gehts.


----------



## hibana (13. April 2017)

ohhh gott jz mit manager gedownloadet dann extract und da taucht ein fehelr auf und jz alles umsonst ich bin zu blöd für das, jz probier ich download wieder über uplay sonst geld ausm fenster geschmissen .

jop bei genau 1.22gb geht die downloadrate runter und bricht immer wieder ab nice

Edit : so geschafft endlich gedownloadet und installiert 20 fps mit lappy^^


----------



## hibana (14. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht normal, kann sein, dass die da grad ne Wartung haben oder aber wg. nem "Sale" enorm viel los ist.



So habe mich mit dem Sound jz auch beschäftigt und grade ist mir ein licht aufgegangen das Mainboard braucht gar keinen Optischen Anschluss da PC per HDMI an Tv und DAC per Optischem Kabel an TV müsste doch funktionieren oder? Mit Bluray Player gehts auf jeden fall vorer getestet  so spare ich mir lästiges umstecken und ein weiteres Kabel falls es so funktioniert.

Grad gesehen mindfactory gibt 10% muss ich ausnutzen bis zum 17.4   najah bis auf gpu wird dann von amazon bestellt wenn verfügbar hab e gratis Versand als Premium mitglied


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> So habe mich mit dem Sound jz auch beschäftigt und grade ist mir ein licht aufgegangen das Mainboard braucht gar keinen Optischen Anschluss da PC per HDMI an Tv und DAC per Optischem Kabel an TV müsste doch funktionieren oder?


 theoretisch ja, aber die meisten LCD-TVs haben dann nur Stereo am optical out, was wichtig wäre, FALLS Dein KHV-System auch so was wie ne Surroundsimulation für Stereokopfhörer durchführen will. Allerdings gilt das mit "nur Stereo" auch für die meisten optischen Ausgänge bei Soundkarten und Mainboards.

Und nen optischen Ausgang haben bei den aktuell verfügbaren AMD-AM4-Mainboard auch fast die Hälfte aller Modelle, auch welche unter 120-130€.


----------



## hibana (14. April 2017)

Ne Stereo Reicht mir ist ein reiner Kopfhörerverstäreker kein gaming gedöns.

wegen mainboard gibts ja ab 66Euro die für ryzen passen warum dann 120 zahlen ? was ist da der vorteil oder sind das echt nur wegen anschlüsse?


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Ne Stereo Reicht mir ist ein reiner Kopfhörerverstäreker kein gaming gedöns.


 Schon klar, aber es gibt ja ne Funktion, die aus einem Surroundsignal, was ein Film oder ein Spiel bietet, dann ein Stereosignal macht, was sich mit Stereokopfhörern ziemlich nach Surround anhört, so dass zB ne Explosion, die "hinten links" stattfindet, selbst mit Stereokopfhörern wirklich eher von links hinten zu kommen scheint. Und es hätte ja sein können, dass der Kopfhörerverstärker das auch bietet, dazu muss der nicht für "Gaming" gedacht sein    ich selber hab ein Audiinterface für USB, und so eine Funktion mit Surround für Stereo macht dann schon das Spiel selber. 



> wegen mainboard gibts ja ab 66Euro die für ryzen passen warum dann 120 zahlen ? was ist da der vorteil oder sind das echt nur wegen anschlüsse?


 nö, du musst nur schauen, das alles wichtige dabei ist. Ich würde nur vlt nicht das ALLERbilligste nehmen, da du dann vlt. nicht ganz so gute Versorgung mit neuen Treibern usw. hast. Aber so um die 80-90€ ist ne gute Preisklasse. Falls du übertakten willst, solltest du aber mehr ausgeben.


----------



## hibana (14. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber es gibt ja ne Funktion, die aus einem Surroundsignal, was ein Film oder ein Spiel bietet, dann ein Stereosignal macht, was sich mit Stereokopfhörern ziemlich nach Surround anhört, so dass zB ne Explosion, die "hinten links" stattfindet, selbst mit Stereokopfhörern wirklich eher von links hinten zu kommen scheint. Und es hätte ja sein können, dass der Kopfhörerverstärker das auch bietet, dazu muss der nicht für "Gaming" gedacht sein    ich selber hab ein Audiinterface für USB, und so eine Funktion mit Surround für Stereo macht dann schon das Spiel selber.
> 
> nö, du musst nur schauen, das alles wichtige dabei ist. Ich würde nur vlt nicht das ALLERbilligste nehmen, da du dann vlt. nicht ganz so gute Versorgung mit neuen Treibern usw. hast. Aber so um die 80-90€ ist ne gute Preisklasse. Falls du übertakten willst, solltest du aber mehr ausgeben.



Okay hatte an der Ps4 auch nur Stereo und ich glaube das liegt mehr am Kopfhörer ein gewisses Surroundfeeling war immer gegeben aber gut klappt ja das ist wichtig.

So wegen dem Osterangebot zieh ich das resümee ein wenig vor wenn man sparen kann warum nicht  hier liste mal alle Teile auf und dann kannst du mir ja sagen was für mich besser wäre und oder verbesserungsvorschlag:

HDD: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01LY65EVG...lid=2297WTUSITMVD&coliid=I1F1KORKYH20WP&psc=1 aus amazon weil Mindfactory das nicht nach Österreich versendet SSd das selbe.

SSD:https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01IAGSD5O...olid=2297WTUSITMVD&coliid=I5Z82EWOWPIRY&psc=1 meine frage hier noch also Winows auf SSD und welche Programme noch bzw welche wären Sinnvoll auf der SSD sonst hätte ich Ark auch da draufgeklatscht.

GEHÄUSE: https://www.amazon.de/integrierte-S...180035&sr=8-2&keywords=Nanoxia+Deep+Silence+3 auch von amazon zwar 10 Euro teurer als Mindfactory dafür Versand gratis wo Mindfactory 20Euro nocht draufklatscht wegen Grösse und Versand nach Österreich.

MAINBOARD: https://geizhals.de/msi-b350-tomahawk-7a36-002r-a1580868.html wurde mir empfohlen kostet 110cirka hier nach möglichkeit eventuell billiger? Was sagst du?

NETZTEIL: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-400w-atx-2-4-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html wegen Lautstärke und wegen 400Watt ich weis nicht ob das reicht manche sagen nein manche ja dafür beim aufrüsten eventuell eingeschränkt deine meinung?

RAM: https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gvkb-a1327025.html wurde mir empfohlen denke das passt?

CPU: https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-5-1500x-yd150xbbaebox-a1604878.html oder https://geizhals.at/amd-ryzen-5-1600-yd1600bbaebox-a1604879.html da keine ahnung die den 50iger sparen wäre Toll aber wenn es wert ist kein problem, sagt auch jeder was anderes 1500x 4 kerne 1600 wegen 6 kerenn zukunftssicherer?? erläutere mich 

GPU:https://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-480-gaming-x-8g-v341-003r-a1473074.html oder halt eine Rx580 die nächste woche auf den markt kommt, und hier https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...b-gddr5-dvi-2x-hdmi-2x-displayport-199861164/ könnte ich noch zusätzlich sparen sieht gut aus?

Wegen wärmeleitlpaste ist dabei so wie ich das verstanden habe?


Dann noch Generell wegen Kabeln muss ich welche extra dazubestellen oder nicht wenn ja wäre Link super und ob die Teile überhaupt zusammenpassen bzw ins Gehäuse, wegen Overclocking da ich 0 ahnung habe wie das geht denke ich fällt das weg bei mir da ich schon happy bin wenn zusammenbau und einrichten klappt  


So hoffentlich habe ich nichts vergessen, und schon mal Fettes DANKE an dich das du dir die Zeit nimmst einen Planlosen zu helfen was sicherlich ´´ánstrengend sein kann´´ 



Edit: Bluetooth wäre noch super für den xbox Controller so brauch ich keinen adapter usw. liegt am mainboard oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Okay hatte an der Ps4 auch nur Stereo und ich glaube das liegt mehr am Kopfhörer ein gewisses Surroundfeeling war immer gegeben aber gut klappt ja das ist wichtig.
> 
> So wegen dem Osterangebot zieh ich das resümee ein wenig vor wenn man sparen kann warum nicht  hier liste mal alle Teile auf und dann kannst du mir ja sagen was für mich besser wäre und oder verbesserungsvorschlag:
> 
> ...


 sieht alles gut aus. Außer halt dass man vlt noch auf die RX 500er warten könnte. 



> Edit: Bluetooth wäre noch super für den xbox Controller so brauch ich keinen adapter usw. liegt am mainboard oder?


  ja, manche haben BT, manche nicht. Oder du holst doch den Xbox Controller "für Windows" , der kostet so ca ab 60€.


----------



## hibana (15. April 2017)

Also kabel alles dabei ohne extra bestellen zu müssen?


Kannst da btte ein wenig spezifischer antworten wegen cpu weis ich noch immer nicht welche gescheiter wäre? 

Beim Mainboard schiele ich auch noch gibts ja auch 30 Euro Günstiger


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2017)

Ich würde direkt den Ryzen 5 1600 nehmen.

Und Kabel sind bei einem Board normalerweise 2 dabei, oft auch mehr - da musst du dann mal bei den Produktdetail schauen


----------



## hibana (16. April 2017)

Ja ist schon bestellt


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde direkt den Ryzen 5 1600 nehmen.
> 
> Und Kabel sind bei einem Board normalerweise 2 dabei, oft auch mehr - da musst du dann mal bei den Produktdetail schauen



so welche 580 wäre am besten im meinem Fall paar teiel sind schon da will das die gpu auch bald nachkommt  ABER ist der Preis konstant https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-MSI-Raderon-RX-580-Gaming-X-8G_1167710.html

das kommt mir schon teuer vor? dachte es sind 259???


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> so welche 580 wäre am besten im meinem Fall paar teiel sind schon da will das die gpu auch bald nachkommt  ABER ist der Preis konstant https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-MSI-Raderon-RX-580-Gaming-X-8G_1167710.html
> 
> das kommt mir schon teuer vor? dachte es sind 259???


  Es gibt keinen festen Preis. AMD selber hat lediglich für IHRE eigene Version im "Referenzdesign" und mit Standardtakt eine Preisempfehlung rausgegeben. Aber die einzelnen Modelle mit Kühlern vom jeweiligen Hersteller können mehr, aber auch weniger kosten. Die Gaming X 8G dürfte halt den "guten" Kühölr von MSI haben UND übertaktet sein, und sicher ist der Preis auch aktuell RELATIV hoch, weil viele unbedingt eine haben wollen - kann gut sein, dass die in ner Woche oder so schon weniger kostet. Die Karten kommen halt wohl heute grad raus, da gibt es oft nicht mal Bilder von den Modellen - ich würde da nicht sofort zuschlagen. Nachher sind die nur 3-4% schneller als eine RX 480, die nur 240€ kostet.


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Okay dann warte ich noch ein paar tage ist halt scheisse wenn alles schon da ist bis auf gpu aber kann ja das mal zusammenschrauben  das blöde mindafctory hat mir extreme VK draufgehauen deswegen brauch ich shop in AT. 

Grad wieder das Stromthema überall zu lesen im vergleich zur 1060......macht mich nachdenklich auch wenn es sich um nicht viel in euro handelt.

Aber nur um festzuhalten ob 480 oder 580 ist nicht so wichtig oder? denn wenn ich eine um 50 euro billigere 480 zufällig finde würde ich sicher die nehmen....


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Okay dann warte ich noch ein paar tage ist halt scheisse wenn alles schon da ist bis auf gpu aber kann ja das mal zusammenschrauben  das blöde mindafctory hat mir extreme VK draufgehauen deswegen brauch ich shop in AT.
> 
> Grad wieder das Stromthema überall zu lesen im vergleich zur 1060......macht mich nachdenklich auch wenn es sich um nicht viel in euro handelt.
> 
> Aber nur um festzuhalten ob 480 oder 580 ist nicht so wichtig oder? denn wenn ich eine um 50 euro billigere 480 zufällig finde würde ich sicher die nehmen....


 das hängt halt von der Leistung ab. Ich denke mal, dass die neuen Karten so 5-15% schneller sind, und wenn die dann maximal 15% mehr kosten, wäre es okay. 

Strombedarf: wie lange spielst du denn so jeden Tag im Schnitt? Es sind halt wohl ca 40-60W, und wenn du da jetzt jeden Tag im Schnitt 4-5h spielst, wird das durchaus "teuer", aber wenn du nur 1-2h spielst, dann ist es nur ein kleinerer Unterschied.


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Puh das kann man so nicht sagen manchmal werden es stunden am tag manchmal wochenlang gar nicht je nachdem was sich sonst so tut, habe gelesen das nvidia eventuell ne Preissenkung bei der 1060 macht wegen rx580....wenn der tief genug ist greif ic da zu........das ist aber egal das die cpu von amd ist und gpu von nvidia? eh unwahrscheinlich aber was man weis das weis man


----------

